# smoked popcorn? yes, smoked popcorn.....



## tasunkawitko (Mar 5, 2012)

if anyone's interested, here's how, from the little chief smoker recipe booklet:

Quote:

Smoke flavor 1 cup popcorn or wild rice for 30 minutes. Use mixture of 2/3 Apple and 1/3 Cherry “Chips ‘n Chunks.” Place in mason jar and add 2 Tbsp. water, cranberry, pineapple, orange or other fruit juices (experiment to your taste) for each cup smoked corn or rice. Seal for 1 week. This replaces the moisture removed by the smoker and is required for good kernel popping, Pop in normal manner. Salt and butter to taste. You can’t buy this in stores. Dynamite!
obviously, this can be adapted for any smoker ~ basically, if you can do cheese, nuts etc, you can do this as well. i haven't ried it, but in the back of my mind i say, why not?


----------



## gotarace (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm going to be smoking some Almonds soon....I'll have to give this a try!!!


----------

